# PIFC Woodlawn Challenge



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello anglers. Panhandle inshore fishing club's next tournament will be saturday august 17th from woodlawn beach boat ramp. pre-tournament meeting will be Thursday august 15th from 6:30 to 7:30 @ Broxson outdoors in Navarre. boat kayak or wade fish we want all anglers. entry fee is $20. calcuttas will also be in play. this event will be for each angler to bring in 2 legal reds and 2 legal trout. no penalty for dead fish as long as they are cared for properly. call Bill 585 6806 for more info follow us on facebook or checkout the website www.panhandleinshorefishingclub.com. tournament hours will be from safe light till 2pm. boundary will be navarre bridge to perdido bridge to 3 mile bridge. so come join us for some fun and tournament fish on a budget. lets fish! BTW our last event was won with 1 fish by a 15 yr old angler.


----------

